
Atom-sized storage could change the face of data and memory - jonbaer
http://mashable.com/2016/07/18/atomic-memory-study-nature/#UQXK3Z3vzuq6
======
CarolineW
Several submissions of this item:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12117365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12117365)
(bbc.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116686)
(nature.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116615)
(gizmodo.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116577](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116577)
(sciencenewsline.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116127)
(wsj.com)

Which will win the race for votes?

